# blasting sand safe for Discus?other concerns



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going to get a 50lb blasting sand from Lordco to use in a tank with two discus and several tetras, clown loaches. How the blasting sand change water PH? safe to them? thanks! it's my first time using those kinda of sand.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Should be fine. I would use pool filter sand instead. I have heard of great results with the stuff because its heavier. Stay away from silica, it will kill your filter's impeller


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

I asked around, but the pool filtered sand is in beige, I prefer white sand. I guess I have to keep filter intaker high to reduce the risk. Also, do you know if you can grow live plant in blasting sand.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

White silica PFS is available at Langley By-Water on Hwy # 10 @ $13.95 for 50 lbs.
Phone around to any pool or spa supply stores in your area - someone will have the white sand. Keep in mind it will look somewhat off-white, dry in the bag, but will be sparkling white once in water & under lighting.
It's relatively heavy & won't get into your filter as long as your intake is at least a couple of inches off the bottom. Won't alter your pH and is pretty much dust-free - hardly needs any rinsing at all. Rooted plants will grow well in any sand if you use root fert tabs & other liquid or dry ferts, & CO2 (or Excel/Metricide).

And btw, PFS sold in pool supply outlets is generally silica sand.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

you totally convinced me! I called them and was told they probably are the only carrier in lower mainland has the white silica PFS. So, I guess I will drive down to Langley to pick a package later today.

BTW, my tank is 72gal bowfront, do you think a 50lb package will be enough? or should I get two packages for future exchange? Do you change the sand regularly b/c it's dirty or something else....?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

take 100 lbs.... it should give you like a 3 inch bed or so


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

got it... thx


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had mine in my 75 gal discus tank for about a year. I vac it well & turn it over a bit with each WC and it has stayed relatively dirt & algae free, until just recently when it got to be a little dirty. So I just exchanged some & added some new sand, and it's just like brand new ! 
You'll like it !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

BTW, Edmond, here's some pics for you to have a look - these pics were taken several months after I first set up Langley By-Water's white silica PFS - to give you an idea of what it will look like: - link:
FTS-Osaka260 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks Emile, I bought two pkg yesterday, now they are sitting in my tank. I'm very happy with the color. But I didn't rinse them as they are quite clean to me.

Two thumbs up for that Langley store. We arrived 10 mins after store closed and staffs were still waiting for us, really appreciated.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Good for you !
I think you'll love it.
Post some pics when you get it up & running to your satisfaction.
Best of luck & PM me at any time if you need any further info or help.
Paul


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Is this White silica PFS also good for keeping Crystal Red Shrimps?

Since it does not change the pH of the water then it would be fine.

Thanks

Wayne.



emile said:


> White silica PFS is available at Langley By-Water on Hwy # 10 @ $13.95 for 50 lbs.
> Phone around to any pool or spa supply stores in your area - someone will have the white sand. Keep in mind it will look somewhat off-white, dry in the bag, but will be sparkling white once in water & under lighting.
> It's relatively heavy & won't get into your filter as long as your intake is at least a couple of inches off the bottom. Won't alter your pH and is pretty much dust-free - hardly needs any rinsing at all. Rooted plants will grow well in any sand if you use root fert tabs & other liquid or dry ferts, & CO2 (or Excel/Metricide).
> 
> And btw, PFS sold in pool supply outlets is generally silica sand.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Crystal Reds will just love that kind of substrate ! In fact, I've just set up a small heavily planted tank with PFS, and I intend to buy a bunch of Crystal Red shrimp to stock it tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> White silica PFS is available at Langley By-Water on Hwy # 10 @ $13.95 for 50 lbs.
> Phone around to any pool or spa supply stores in your area - someone will have the white sand. Keep in mind it will look somewhat off-white, dry in the bag, but will be sparkling white once in water & under lighting.
> It's relatively heavy & won't get into your filter as long as your intake is at least a couple of inches off the bottom. Won't alter your pH and is pretty much dust-free - hardly needs any rinsing at all. Rooted plants will grow well in any sand if you use root fert tabs & other liquid or dry ferts, & CO2 (or Excel/Metricide).
> 
> And btw, PFS sold in pool supply outlets is generally silica sand.


this is the same as lordco silica sand is it not ?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I called Imperial Paddock pools in burnaby today and they have the silica pool filter sand for $14.95 / 50lbs. For an extra dollar per bag, it will really save me more than driving out to Langley. 

I am just curious does this stuff turn out as white as Emile's sand? Is it essentially the same stuff? The gentlemen on the phone said it is like a light beige color coming out of the bag...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The stuff from Langley Bywater is off white or light beige as well. It turns out nice rather than the stark white.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i went to imperial paddock today and check it out. It's not the same stuff. It's really dirty brown =(


----------

